# Disabling initial seat belt reminder on F25



## snowboardjoe (Mar 20, 2012)

I always use my seatbelt--it's second nature. However, the gong when starting the car is just annoying and I want it to go away. I realize there are multiple stages to warning the driver, but I want that initial audio to go away (if it wants to give me visuals, that's fine).

I just re-coded the car after a recent firmware update at the dealership. So, I'm back to where I was before with a few other enhancements the upgrade allowed me to configure and did not have before (entertainment and phone in HUD), but the seatbelt reminder still stumps me. Do I have to turn off all seatbelt reminder settings to shut it all down? I haven't found a really good list of what functions does what. Looking through ACSM-3000 there are a lot of settings in there. I keep thinking I've found one only to find out it's set to nicht_aktiv.

Any known references here?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hallo!

It should be the same like in a F10
(seat belt gong, FA is for the Driver, BF for the passenger)
ACSM/3000/SBR_FA_GWF_SBR_FA to not active

If you also want to disactivate the gong, if the Driver or the passenger will disconnect the belt
ACSM/3000/SPW_FA to not active (FA for Driver and BF for the passenger)

CU Oliver


----------



## snowboardjoe (Mar 20, 2012)

I'll take a look at that again. I did not find SBR_FA_GWF_SBR_FA when I was looking last night. Closest match was SeatBeltReminder_SBR_Fahrer.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

snowboardjoe said:


> I'll take a look at that again. I did not find SBR_FA_GWF_SBR_FA when I was looking last night. Closest match was SeatBeltReminder_SBR_Fahrer.


this is the reminder that lasta 90 seconds and I shorted it to 20 seconds,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SBR_BF_GWF_SBR_BF is the same as SeatBeltReminder_SBR_Beifahrer
SBR_FA_GWF_SBR_FA is the same as Gurtzustandsanzeige_Fahrer_GWF_GZA_FA
SPW_BF is the same as SBR_PreWarning_Beifahrer
SPW_FA is the same as SBR_PreWarning_Fahrer

And the Initial Gong should be:

Initialwarnung_GWF_IW = nicht_aktiv.


----------



## snowboardjoe (Mar 20, 2012)

That's exactly what I was looking for...

Initialwarnung_GWF_IW = nicht_aktiv

That shuts down the initial gong and still displays it on the dash. Works perfectly. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

*acsm*

Just to share my experience - in 2011 F25 2.0d ACSM module disabled itself completely. I was reading a car of one neighbour when 26000 km- for VIM. All was OK. Now he comes once more in 42000 km and says that gong tones gone itselves and in kombi is restraint system error.
Esys doesnt see the ACSM module. Rheingold read the error as el. supply problem, checking lines, both + and - are active. Hmmm, then I went to check wake up line from Combox, also active. last idea - check both CAN lines to ACSM - also active. So no wiring problem.
Seems that ACSM module died - why :dunno: I dont believe ...
He said together with this error at same time he got "Emergency call system error in yellow color. I thought it can be due to wake up line from Combox to ACSM is somewhere interrupted, but no. Really weird thing.


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

So which one do i use if i have an F30 and i never want the seat belt gong to go off, whether its right when i get into the car, or if i had my seat belt on and then took it off.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f30_Msport said:


> So which one do i use if i have an F30 and i never want the seat belt gong to go off, whether its right when i get into the car, or if i had my seat belt on and then took it off.


These 5 for Gong:

Initialwarnung_GWF_IW
SBR_BF_GWF_SBR_BF ( aka SeatBeltReminder_SBR_Beifahrer)
SBR_FA_GWF_SBR_FA (aka SeatBeltReminder_SBR_Fahrer)
SPW_BF (aka SBR_PreWarning_Beifahrer)
SPW_FA (aka SBR_PreWarning_Fahrer)

And these 2 for Status Display:

Gurtzustandsanzeige_Beifahrer_GWF_GZA_BF
Gurtzustandsanzeige_Fahrer_GWF_GZA_FA


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> These 5 for Gong:
> 
> Initialwarnung_GWF_IW
> SBR_BF_GWF_SBR_BF ( aka SeatBeltReminder_SBR_Beifahrer)
> ...


Just coded it. Hopefully it works. When i went to code "SBR_PreWarning_Beifahrer and SBR_PreWarning_Fahrer" to not active, they were already not active.


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> These 5 for Gong:
> 
> Initialwarnung_GWF_IW
> 
> ...


So I just tested my car and drive without the seat belt and the gong is still on and very much annoying. I did the four parts for the gong noise to be off, I made it "not active." Yet it is still active. Any help?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

f30_Msport said:


> So I just tested my car and drive without the seat belt and the gong is still on and very much annoying. I did the four parts for the gong noise to be off, I made it "not active." Yet it is still active. Any help?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Nevermind. I think the issue is that when I saved my changes and I clicked activate Fa, I right clicked on the folder and clicked code, I didn't click on the actual Cafd file and click code FDL. Will that do anything to my car?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Right-click on ECU and CODE just resets the ECU to it's normal condition. No harm done.


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Right-click on ECU and CODE just resets the ECU to it's normal condition. No harm done.


That will reset everything I coded? And you think that is necessary? The car seems fine to me, just that the seat belt alarm is still on.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You have messed up the coding by changing both the Drop Down List Settings and the Werte Values simultaneously. The easiest and surefire way to correct it is to reset it, and recode it. What is the big deal in resetting ACSM and FMR ECU's? You can recode both of them in 5 minutes.


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You have messed up the coding by changing both the Drop Down List Settings and the Werte Values simultaneously. The easiest and surefire way to correct it is to reset it, and recode it. What is the big deal in resetting ACSM and FMR ECU's? You can recode both of them in 5 minutes.


I only have to reset the ACSM, the one I messed up on?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, just ACSM.


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

Oooooooo. So I just right click on ACSM and click code?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, that is what I wrote.


----------

